# What item do you wish to have made?



## josef (Jun 20, 2015)

For me its 3 items a side door caboose. Tenement building backs with porches, as you see as you rode the trains of yesterday. These would be great background buildings. Finally a Krauss-Maffei engine.


----------



## njrailer93 (Nov 28, 2011)

I'm waiting for my gevo!


----------



## Norton (Nov 5, 2015)

Model Tech Studios make the tenements you are looking for.

For me it would be a NYC K5 Pacific or H10 Mikado. Not holding my breath though. Scott Mann says they offered but no one walked the walk. Unlikely the other big 3 will offer an engine so identified with NYC and few other roads.

Pete


----------



## seayakbill (Jan 16, 2016)

Spokane Portland & Seattle Alco Century 415. Only 26 were built for 7 different RR's.

Bill


----------



## Don F (Dec 5, 2015)

A portable hole, like in the old cartoon; I could place it against a wall, and walk into an infinite layout room!
Don


----------



## Traindiesel (Sep 8, 2015)

*MTH Premier w/ Proto 3 or Lionel w/Legacy*

PRR 2-10-2 N1s

Strasburg RR 2-10-0 #90
Strasburg RR 4-8-0 #475

*21” Passenger Sets: *
Amfleet 
Amtrak Viewliner Sleeper & Diner 

FP7: Amtrak, Reading, Milwaukee Road (Hiawatha), PRR, SEPTA, Penn Central 

*Reading Crusader scale set w/ 21" cars*
 Amtrak E60
Amtrak Acela 
Amtrak HHP-8 scale w/Legacy or DCS
Amtrak Cities Sprinter ACS-64
 SEPTA Subway/Elevated sets
 SEPTA Silverliner Commuter train sets 
SEPTA Kawasaki single-end LRV
SEPTA Brill Bullet cars

 *Metroliners:* 
PRR, Penn Central, Amtrak 

*Rail Diesel Cars* (RDC) scale sets (any and all roads)  

New Jersey Transit GP40PH-2B (Atlantic City Line, rebuilds from GP40s)

*F7 ABBA:* Penn Central, Western Pacific

*SD45:* Penn Central
*FP45:* Santa Fe, Amtrak

*GG1:* Penn Central (Black Jack paint)

*Fairbanks Morse Trainmaster:* Milwaukee Road


----------



## BobS (Jun 18, 2015)

I recall questions like this over on OGR. The replies went on and on and on, with seemingly endless pictures of the same cars over and over. I guess it was only a matter of time 'till it appeared here.


----------



## bluecomet400 (Sep 13, 2015)

Strasburg RR #90


----------



## Laidoffsick (Sep 20, 2015)

FP45 Santa Fe Warbonnet.. as delivered and Super Fleet


----------



## njrailer93 (Nov 28, 2011)

Has anyone done the awrx road name from the movie unstoppable? I would want one of those


----------



## laz57 (Sep 19, 2015)

Reading & Northern 425, Pacific, Scale of course.


----------



## 86TA355SR (Feb 27, 2015)

Union Pacific 4-8-2 Mountain
Union Pacific 2-10-2


----------



## MOVL (Aug 23, 2015)

My most wanted locomotive now is the ACE 3000. Would have been neat to see this project come to light. Sure is interesting.

This could be a great Vision Line offering.


----------



## Lee Willis (Jan 1, 2014)

I could go with the Krauss-Maffei, maybe D&RG's 4002? 

Also, I would like a Soviet AA20-1 4-14-4 steamer: lousy loco in the real world, but you can't have too many wheels, you know. 

And I really want a cast (not tinplate) scale model of Gresley's Mallard, preferably with good Legacy or Premier quaility sound, etc., etc.


----------



## Fabforrest (Aug 31, 2015)

"I recall questions like this over on OGR. The replies went on and on and on, with seemingly endless pictures of the same cars over and over."

Yes and I will answer the same way: LionMaster Veranda.


----------



## josef (Jun 20, 2015)

Fabforrest said:


> "I recall questions like this over on OGR. The replies went on and on and on, with seemingly endless pictures of the same cars over and over."
> 
> Yes and I will answer the same way: LionMaster Veranda.


Still interesting to find out what Modelers would like to see produced, and some engines I hadn't thought of. Same for accessories. Maybe, just maybe someone will take notice and approve making some of our wishes, rather then same old same old.
I see several on the posts, of product some would like to be produced, I hadn't thought of but would be interested in having also.


----------



## Yellowstone Special (Jun 23, 2015)

I'd like to see one of the leading manufacturers make a scale version of Union Pacific's "Yellowstone Special" (surprise, surprise) passenger train. It would consist of an F3 AB set of locomotives, 1 baggage car, a couple of day coaches, a couple of Pullmans, and maybe an observation car. The cars would be smooth-sided ABS, with the whole train painted in the correct Armour yellow, not the incorrect mustard yellow.

The real train ran from Pocatello, Idaho to West Yellowstone, Montana only during the summer season, serving tourists bound for Yellowstone Nactional Park through the west entrance. It was a nice-looking train. I know Lionel and MTH have made previous Union Pacific passenger trains, but for me, these have been too generic and not entirely accurate. The Yellowstone Special was a relatively short, night train, which would be perfect for my layout.


----------



## PRRRunner (Feb 7, 2016)

I guess I'll jump into this, too.

I have a little different take on what I'd like made. I'm not looking for new tooling, which is expensive and we may not see much new stuff over the next few years. I'd like to see some current tooling and the newest electronics reissued in road names not previously done. My 3 Rail list:

-Lionel Legacy Scale PRR T1 Duplex (okay, this tooling may not be available due to the MTH lawsuit, but I can keep wishing).
-Lionel Legacy scale PRR A5 0-4-0 with 4 chuffs/rev in late 40s paint scheme.
-Lionel Legacy scale PRR E6 4-4-0 Atlantic in late 40s paint scheme.
-Lionel Legacy scale F3 (the mold representing Phase 2 Early) in PRR as delivered paint scheme.
OR
-Atlas F3 Phase 2 Early in PRR as delivered paint scheme with newest ERR.


----------



## 86TA355SR (Feb 27, 2015)

Yellowstone Special said:


> I'd like to see one of the leading manufacturers make a scale version of Union Pacific's "Yellowstone Special" (surprise, surprise) passenger train. It would consist of an F3 AB set of locomotives, 1 baggage car, a couple of day coaches, a couple of Pullmans, and maybe an observation car. The cars would be smooth-sided ABS, with the whole train painted in the correct Armour yellow, not the incorrect mustard yellow.
> 
> The real train ran from Pocatello, Idaho to West Yellowstone, Montana only during the summer season, serving tourists bound for Yellowstone Nactional Park through the west entrance. It was a nice-looking train. I know Lionel and MTH have made previous Union Pacific passenger trains, but for me, these have been too generic and not entirely accurate. The Yellowstone Special was a relatively short, night train, which would be perfect for my layout.


:appl::smilie_daumenpos:

Good Choice!


----------



## Yellowstone Special (Jun 23, 2015)

Thank you, "Eighty-Six."


----------



## J. S. Bach (Sep 20, 2015)

A class 66:
http://www.txmprojects.co.uk/images/case-studies/class-66-loco-gsmr-installation-001.jpg











There were over 600 produced.


----------



## TGP (Sep 6, 2015)

" ULTRA DOMES" , !!! its time to get away from the super domes, for awhile !!!


----------



## SDIV Tim (Nov 19, 2015)

njoffroader said:


> I'm waiting for my gevo!


 So am I, by the time it gets here Jimmy Hoffa Sr. will be found.


----------



## emmetd (Aug 1, 2012)

seaboard q3 mike


----------



## Pebo (Sep 27, 2015)

PS3 RailKing Imperial NH I-5 Hudson.....with scaled-down NH Osgood Bradley cars......I'm a dreamer.....probably will never happen!
Peter


----------



## pstackow (Feb 24, 2016)

I would like to see Weaver's two bay wood chip hoppers and their flats with trailers resurrected. I wish I could say an engine but I have way more of them then I can use at once............Paul


----------



## Norton (Nov 5, 2015)

pstackow said:


> I would like to see Weaver's two bay wood chip hoppers and their flats with trailers resurrected. I wish I could say an engine but I have way more of them then I can use at once............Paul


Rumors are Lionel bought the rights to the trailer flats. Don't expect the prices to be anywhere close to what Weaver sold them for though.

Pete


----------



## MOVL (Aug 23, 2015)

Traindiesel said:


> FP7: Amtrak, Reading, Milwaukee Road (Hiawatha), PRR, SEPTA, Penn Central


Good choice. I want a set in Alaska Bicentennial paint...


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

I'd like to see some truly scale smaller pieces with command and sound. The Porter locomotive or the Galloping Goose come to mind. Both of the currently available models are oversized.


----------



## Lehigh74 (Sep 25, 2015)

A Reading NMn composite caboose. MTH Made a caboose labeled as an NMn, but it’s actually a Pennsy N6b in Reading clothing. There are probably at least 4 other guys that would like to see this so I'm expecting MTH or Lionel to make one any day now.


----------



## MOVL (Aug 23, 2015)

Still waiting for MTH or Lionel to offer a three pack of these Alco RS-11 demonstrators...


----------



## MOVL (Aug 23, 2015)

*Mines in the planning stage!!!*

Well, one of my picks is closer to a reality...
3rd Rail has announced the ACE 3000 in brass. This is huge news, for me. I've waited a long time for this very unique locomotive. They are offering it in several roadnames, but it will be in demo paint on my layout.



MOVL said:


> My most wanted locomotive now is the ACE 3000. Would have been neat to see this project come to light. Sure is interesting.
> 
> This could be a great Vision Line offering.


----------



## Lee Willis (Jan 1, 2014)

A diecast PS3 or Legacy model of the Gresley streamlined A4 Pacific (Mallard, official fastest steam loco ever made).


----------



## Yellowstone Special (Jun 23, 2015)

I'd like to see a scale Union Pacific 4-6-2 light Pacific with a Vanderbilt 8-wheel tender. These were the workhorse locomotives for shorter freight and passenger trains on branch lines and very common on much of UP's system before, during, and after WW II, right up until dieselization.

Union Pacific's Challengers, Big Boys, and FEFs were fine machines, and have been nicely reproduced. But now it's the 4-6-2 light Pacific's turn.

But with 3-rail O scale dying, I don't think we'll ever see one.


----------



## arkady (May 15, 2013)

MOVL said:


> Well, one of my picks is closer to a reality...
> 3rd Rail has announced the ACE 3000 in brass. This is huge news, for me. I've waited a long time for this very unique locomotive. They are offering it in several roadnames, but it will be in demo paint on my layout.


I'd love to have one, myself. But there is absolutely no way I can fit $2000 for a toy train -- however sophisticated and unique -- into my budget.

I do hope, though, that the 3rd Rail offering will be successful enough to encourage other manufacturers to produce ACE 3000s of their own.


----------



## Shawn91481 (Mar 20, 2016)

Anything from the San Luis & Rio Grande. It's such a weird class III railroad. It's also a tourist route too so it has equipment from steam, F-units, SD-90s and a weird Amtrak/European looking locomotive .


----------

